# Looking for a charter 13th, 14th OR 15th



## pezz11 (Oct 10, 2011)

Daughters birthday is the 15th and she told me that she wants to go fishing. Looking for a charter to go out on the 15th. Can do the 13th or 14th if needed. Looking to go out in the gulf or bay. We live up in Cypress so we gotta drive south anyway so open right now where we leave from. Please let me know if this is not the correct forum. Please contact me at [email protected] or text 7132039465

Thanks,
Pez


----------



## Dmullins85 (Apr 6, 2012)

Captain Jeff with Cha Ching charters- he's great, beautiful boat and some great offshore fishing. Check out his website

http://www.chachingoffshorefishing.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

